# Please suggest budget motherboard and RAM for AMD FX 4300



## toxictaz (Sep 20, 2013)

I am building a budget gaming PC. I already have a AMD FX 4300 and HD 6670 DDR3 GPU. I would like to know which is the best budget Mobo+RAM combo for this cpu. I am not planning to overclock. My budget is Rs. 5500. Also will I be needing a new PSU as right now I have a 450W Intex one.

Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2013)

5.5k is a tight budget for RAM+Mobo combo .. anyway, you can go for Kingston Hyper X Blu @ 2.5k and GA-78LMT-S2PT @ 3.1k.

For PSU though I don't know your budget or i which gpu you have you can either get Antec VP 350 @ 1.8k or Antec VP 450 @ 2.6k.


----------



## toxictaz (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have a Sapphire HD 6670 DDR3 gpu. Which PSU would you suggest for this configuration?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 24, 2013)

Antec BP300 or Antec VP350 is the best choice at sub 2K price point.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 24, 2013)

toxictaz said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I have a Sapphire HD 6670 DDR3 gpu. Which PSU would you suggest for this configuration?



your budget?


----------



## toxictaz (Sep 24, 2013)

My budget is sub 2500K. 
How about this one? Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2013)

not a very good choice better get Seasonic SS400BT if you can find one under 2.5k or else Antec VP350P is all you can get ... there's also a new psu released by Antec ie BP400PX but the price and availability is still unknown.


----------



## toxictaz (Sep 26, 2013)

Thans everyone for the replies. Ordered Seasonic SS400BT from Flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats in advance  and 5% discount has made it a sweet deal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 26, 2013)

congrats


----------



## toxictaz (Sep 27, 2013)

Fitted the PSU and I am really impressed how quiet it is. There is still one issue though. I have voltage fluctuations at my place. So my PC is restarting every now and then. This never used to happened with my old el cheapo PSU. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 28, 2013)

Use a good UPS, like APC 600VA. Your PC is getting restarted because the PSU is cutting down the power to save other components from voltage fluctuation, which I didn't think your local PSU was capable of.


----------



## sarah_9 (Oct 2, 2013)

Visit Biostar store, here you can definitely find something suitable to your requirement.Browse Biostar motherboard section for more information and choose smartly.


Regards,
Sarah


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2013)

sarah_9 said:


> Visit Biostar store, here you can definitely find something suitable to your requirement.Browse Biostar motherboard section for more information and choose smartly.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sarah



Why are you always suggesting Biostar Motherboards? Their AMD compatible series always have 4+1 power phases only where as brands like Asus, Gigabyte and MSI boards have 4+2 or more power phases even in 970 series motherboards mate. please suggest something reliable for at least 3-4 years and also good for any future overclocking mate...
My best bet for a good motherboard is *Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 for 5800 which has 8+2 power phases* which is best considered for its overclocking capability man...


----------



## sarah_9 (Oct 2, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why are you always suggesting Biostar Motherboards? Their AMD compatible series always have 4+1 power phases only where as brands like Asus, Gigabyte and MSI boards have 4+2 or more power phases even in 970 series motherboards mate. please suggest something reliable for at least 3-4 years and also good for any future overclocking mate...
> My best bet for a good motherboard is *Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 for 5800 which has 8+2 power phases* which is best considered for its overclocking capability man...



I m big fan of Biostar  and once you experience the difference between the Biostar motherboards  and other motherboards you will agree with me.

Cheers


----------

